# What in the world is this?



## LaurenD (Aug 1, 2013)

I woke up this morning to find this huge thing in the top of my tank. What in the world is it please help!


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

snail eggs, just take it out if you don't want any more


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

it does look like snail eggs.what do you have in the tank?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Mystery snail eggs for sure.


----------



## LaurenD (Aug 1, 2013)

Ok thanks guys! I definitely don't want more snails. So I assume they were layed last night can I take it out anytime now?
And disposal? Toilet? 

Ohh yeah I have snails in the tank. Should I remove one so they stop reproducing? I have a pregnant guppie in there to boot. I feel like a nervous grandmma already, no more snails!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Here's some info on mystery snails;
How to breed mystery snails (Ampullaria) with pictures


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Yes, there is a clutch of the apple snail. I had it already. The lay the eggs out of the water, in the air. I was already in white and red. When the young snails hatch, fall into the water. Grow fast, and eat all bald


----------

